# ID on this snake please



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,22814047-2862,00.html
This was in our Sunday heraldsun today.


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 25, 2007)

Is that a joke?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 25, 2007)

toyosilus rubberosis- rubber snake


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought so to donk, so did my kids


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah i read it too ,Tiger snake they claim, interesting. Just an innocent dog strolling along minding its own business when a nasty gangmember snake attacked unprovoked and killed poor defensless dog i bet. feel sorry for lady just having a shot at media,although they werent ttoo harsh on reptiles this time.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 25, 2007)

> *IT'S a picture any wildlife photographer would be proud of -- but for Vicky Fagan, 72, it was a heartbreaker.*
> *Without realising it, Ms Fagan captured the precise second a tiger snake lunged at her pet dog, Misha, 16, and delivered a fatal bite to his face. *
> *Ms Fagan, from Guildford, in central Victoria, was at a popular picnic spot at Vaughan Springs, near her home, earlier this month. *
> *She took two photographs ofMisha, a Maltese terrier cross, while he was playing off-lead. *
> ...


 
Looks like a stick to me
Ill bet the good people of Vaughan Springs will be impressed.


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 25, 2007)

a night tiger in central vic? :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe it's a port mac :lol:


----------



## cockney red (Nov 25, 2007)

*100% DARWIN PYTHON / TIGER SNAKE INTERGRADE.:lol::lol:*


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 25, 2007)

looks to me like that supposed tiger snake is just the dogs lead.


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 25, 2007)

Helikaon said:


> looks to me like that supposed tiger snake is just the dogs lead.



now why would you go and make a sensible coment like that?


----------



## darkangel (Nov 25, 2007)

Helikaon said:


> looks to me like that supposed tiger snake is just the dogs lead.



have to agree with you there!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 25, 2007)

I think the dog got sick and would have survived if it didnt go to the vet.
Or maybe there has been foul play..Call in a forensic team i reckon.

The article (if you believe what you read) specifically says the dog was playing off lead.


----------



## cockney red (Nov 25, 2007)

*I'd be checking Mishas will.*


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 25, 2007)

cockney red said:


> *I'd be checking Mishas will.*


 


lol i agree


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 25, 2007)

HAHAHHA OMG Bazza!! I looked at that article in the paper only 1/2hr ago and said to my wife "that's not a bloody tiger snake, that's not even a snake!!!" she said "yes it is, look at the stripes on it" :lol:- anyway, I have NEVER seen a tiger snake that looked even remotely like that, and YOU would have seen more tigers than most people have had hot breakfasts. IMHO, it's a flattened out dog lead....JEZUZ, the bloody hype!!! :lol: :lol: Good thing fluffy wasn't run over by a car or we'd all be looking for elephants! :twisted:


----------



## channi (Nov 25, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> HAHAHHA OMG Bazza!! I looked at that article in the paper only 1/2hr ago and said to my wife "that's not a bloody tiger snake, that's not even a snake!!!" she said "yes it is, look at the stripes on it" :lol:- anyway, I have NEVER seen a tiger snake that looked even remotely like that, and YOU would have seen more tigers than most people have had hot breakfasts. IMHO, it's a flattened out dog lead....JEZUZ, the bloody hype!!! :lol: :lol: Good thing fluffy wasn't run over by a car or we'd all be looking for elephants! :twisted:


Lmao. I have never seen a metal headed tiger snake b4.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 25, 2007)

Fair enough the dog may have died from a tiger snake bite, but that photo sure as hell has nothing to do with a snake... It looks like a plastic snake photoshopped over a dog playing.

EDIT: the stripes aren't even "in the lines" of the body!!!! People would pay top dollar for a tiger snake like that. What is wrong with people?!

Also, a snake that big would not go unnoticed as it "flicked into frame" you'd see it slithering away from the dog. And the dog would probably howl in pain and run around... And that dog doesn't look like it has any Maltese terrier in it, and I HATE DUMB PEOPLE


----------



## jonesc1 (Nov 25, 2007)

species- dog lead

i love old people with alzheimers, forgetting theyve left the lead on the dog. u can see the brass clip connecting the loop of the lead (presumably confused with the "snakes" head) to the collar. im sure it'd take less than a few days for a tiger bite to kill a small dog which, must be said, was on its last legs. also, wouldnt the vet have realised it was a snake bite? im sure blood samples would have shown the evidence of an envenomation. my diagnosis, death by natural causes (old age), with owner looking for any explanation possible for the loss of her dear friend. just a coincidence she wasnt wearing her glasses when she looked at the photo.


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Nov 25, 2007)

Read it and laughed, not at the death of the dog but at the desperation of journalists, It had all the star qualities of a today tonight/ACA report. Elderly lady ( sympathy vote ) cute white fluffy dog ( old ladies pet/campaign) and an evil snake..........lol and to top it of a very doggy pic. Says she took two pics.....would like to see the other one to check for dog lead.....


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 25, 2007)

Unless that's a giant Bandy Bandy which has swallowed the dog's lead and made its way to the dog's face, Miss Vicky is either severely senile or someone is pulling a silly (deliberate) prank. The symptoms don't even sound consistent with Tiger Snake bite, but then again, maybe wheezing for a few days is normal for Bandy-bandy-dog-lead Snake bites.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey peoples if you click on the link of the article you can leave feedback on the report. I did and i found it theraputic to rip into them. Go on i know you want to .:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Trouble (Nov 25, 2007)

Amazing what ppl do to get ppl to h8 elapids
its sooo annoying though


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL

its a tigersnake cross bandy bandy intergrade and made out of rubber


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 26, 2007)

the damn fake snake doesnt even have a shadow in the pic!!


----------



## jas468 (Nov 27, 2007)

Maltese Terrier Cross?????


----------



## Veredus (Nov 27, 2007)

They could have at least doctored a picture if they want to write a fake story, instead of using a picture of a dog on a stripey lead. Journalists these days, not only are they liars, but lazy ones at that


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 28, 2007)

geeze, she really sucks at photography, or her camera is dodge.
that 'dog' looks like a distorted cat x white fox and that 'snake' looks like a pet shop product.


----------



## Jen (Nov 28, 2007)

bad photo, the woman needs a digital, then she can take all the crappy photos she wants. that is not a maltese terrier. that is not a snake, imo.


----------



## christo (Dec 8, 2007)

A *16 year old dog* falls ill and slowly gets sicker over a few days until it has to be put down? Where the hell is the mystery? I'm sorry lady, but Mischa was *old*!!! Old dogs die you crazy old fool!


----------



## Jen (Dec 8, 2007)

lol, i just took a really close look at the 'snake' and you can actually see that it is attached to a metal thingy, darn it, you know, those ? shaped clips that attach the lead to the collar. Great now i sound like an imbecile, but i know what i'm talking about


----------



## pixie (Dec 8, 2007)

poor lady.. stupid journalist


----------



## Ness (Dec 9, 2007)

wouldnt the dog notice theres a snake and start going off? unless it was deaf dumb and stupid...


----------



## christo (Dec 12, 2007)

I remember an article in the Herald Sun a couple of years ago about a guy who was bitten by an eastern brown. The guy was actually bitten by an eastern brown, but the photo of "the snake which bit Mr. so-and-so" was of a young olive python. I guess they just grabbed a stock photo of what they thought was a brown snake and passed it off as the actual snake in question. Wonder if it was the same journalist?
Fine paper, damn fine paper.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 12, 2007)

lol i see stupid people

i left a comment for that article


----------



## Khagan (Dec 12, 2007)

PiMp said:


> lol i see stupid people
> 
> i left a comment for that article



Me too =P.


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 13, 2007)

It's interesting that for comments on that article, "Feedback will be rejected if it ... contains clear errors of fact.". It's a shame the article itself wasn't held to such a standard.

Stewart


----------



## squeezen spotty (Dec 13, 2007)

I buy those snake looking leads for my horse. maybe i can pretend my horse has a snake hanging from its face. Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Armand (Dec 13, 2007)

that looks like the lead to me.. i mean how incredably lucky would you be to get a strike at your dog in that action.. and wouldnt she see the snake after the bite especially if it was moving back into the bush?? hmmmm..


----------



## herptrader (Dec 13, 2007)

I wonder if the Herald Sun ever reads the comments supplied by their readers....

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/comments/0,22023,22814047-5006016,00.html


----------



## junglemad (Dec 13, 2007)

that is one blue banded rubber tiger snake for sure.


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 13, 2007)

***r dog


----------



## Midol (Dec 14, 2007)

Ahh, guys... 

I posted this on another forum... Apparently there is something that resembles a snake BEHIND the lead. Still dont think its a snake but look a bit harder to see if you can prove me wrong.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 14, 2007)

what's the saying again - black to white avoid the bite... white to black you won't get a chance to look back? yeah.. that's the one...


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2007)

lil_ben said:


> ***r dog




It's okay lil_ben. The dog probably just died from old age or some other natural cause - certainly the dog clip lead had nothing to do with it. 

16 is a pretty reasonable age for a dog isn't it??

Maybe the nana who was walking the dog tried a frantic attempt at CPR or something???


----------



## Midol (Dec 14, 2007)

16 is alright for a mutt.


----------



## falcon69 (Dec 15, 2007)

has anyone thought outside the square,it might not be tiger but something more exotic as they seem to find alot around victoria


----------



## Khagan (Dec 15, 2007)

falcon69 said:


> has anyone thought outside the square,it might not be tiger but something more exotic as they seem to find alot around victoria



It's a dog lead, it doesn't even look like a snakes head.


----------



## falcon69 (Dec 15, 2007)

i was being ,my god everyones so god damn tempermental and serious here at the moment..:shock:must be xmas thing..it was meant to be funny


----------



## Midol (Dec 15, 2007)

You guys aren't even looking at the spot in the photo that the snake is suppose to be in.

It is clearly a dog lead. Look BEHIND the dog lead. If your vision can't see anything resembling a snake then go get your eyes checked.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 15, 2007)

Midol said:


> You guys aren't even looking at the spot in the photo that the snake is suppose to be in.
> 
> It is clearly a dog lead. Look BEHIND the dog lead. If your vision can't see anything resembling a snake then go get your eyes checked.


The lead is the supposed snake,there is no way they would make an article based on a 'wheres wally' or a 'magic eye'
pic.
If you can see a snake in that pic your tripping mate.


----------



## falcon69 (Dec 15, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> The lead is the supposed snake,there is no way they would make an article based on a 'wheres wally' or a 'magic eye'
> pic.
> If you can see a snake in that pic your tripping mate.


 
thats what i thought,oooh man and i was beginning to think i was tripping :lol:...lol..lol..


----------



## Khagan (Dec 15, 2007)

falcon69 said:


> i was being ,my god everyones so god damn tempermental and serious here at the moment..:shock:must be xmas thing..it was meant to be funny


/

Didn't know people were supposed to be able to detect sarcasm over the net unless made obvious =P but i wasn't being temperamental i was just pointing out it wasn't a snake as i couldn't tell if you were serious or not.


----------



## falcon69 (Dec 15, 2007)

:|and considering that the story says she wa swalking the dog off lead..:?


----------

